# Stoping co2 during flowering



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

Was reading indoor gardener magazine this morning and they had a couple of sentances about co2 usage. They advised ceasing co2 usage during the maturation phase of flowering. 

Wanted to find out if anybody has any experience cutting off co2 enrichment in the last 2 weeks or so. 

Thanks!


----------



## shaned (Nov 23, 2010)

can i add to your question.. I have a bottle of co2 and regulator used for general testing of industrial plumbing lines. i also have means to check co2 content of grow room. has anybody got co2% figures, and as asked by legallyflying, when should i start and cease co2 aid?

i have 18 day old afghan kush and im a new parent..


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

I would wait until at least week 3 or 4 to start using co2. You want to be around 1500 ppm. This is difficult to achieve without a proper co2 PPM monitor and controller but there are formulas out there for dispersal rates and times given the volume of your room. You are going to need a proper regulator that can adjust the release rate http://www.growwurks.com/cap-reg-1-co2-regulator.aspx and not one that just regulates pressure.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 23, 2010)

self bump


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 25, 2010)

really? nothing? huh. I thought the advanced forum would have something to add.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> Was reading indoor gardener magazine this morning and they had a couple of sentances about co2 usage. They advised ceasing co2 usage during the maturation phase of flowering.
> 
> Wanted to find out if anybody has any experience cutting off co2 enrichment in the last 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, I've read and heard from ones more experienced than me that it is a good idea to cut off your co2 two weeks prior to harvest. The reason being is that it messes with the final taste of the bud.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Hey, I've read and heard from ones more experienced than me that it is a good idea to cut off your co2 two weeks prior to harvest. The reason being is that it messes with the final taste of the bud.


How does extra oxygen mess with the taste that makes no sense to me? Real reason as to why they tell you to shut off CO2 2 weeks before harvest is. Assuming people that run co2 are running it in a sealed room as its designed for. If you shut off co2 2 weeks before harvest it stresses the plant since it has a lot less oxygen to breath then it was use to all the time. So the plant SUPPOSEDLY produces more resin glands. Im not sure if this was ever proven but it is the theory to the question.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> How does extra oxygen mess with the taste that makes no sense to me? Real reason as to why they tell you to shut off CO2 2 weeks before harvest is. Assuming people that run co2 are running it in a sealed room as its designed for. If you shut off co2 2 weeks before harvest it stresses the plant since it has a lot less oxygen to breath then it was use to all the time. So the plant SUPPOSEDLY produces more resin glands. Im not sure if this was ever proven but it is the theory to the question.


Dude co2 is not oxygen, it is carbon dioxide. one carbon molecule and two oxygen molecules.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

It is because of the taste, man. I've done some extensive research on this. SuTraGrow please don't spread bad info, at least understand what co2 is before answering the question.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Dude co2 is not oxygen, it is carbon dioxide. one carbon molecule and two oxygen molecules.


Yes which works like oxygen for the plant :/ i know what co2 is. Please show me some evidence from you "MASS" ammount of research im sure you must have something laying around from doing oh sooo much extensive research. Im pretty sure you wont have ANYTHING to prove this so i call BULLSHIT. SO Ego Fum Papa please stop spreading stupid shit and do your research first ok


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

How are you even gonna say it ruins the taste?? I run a SOG 25 plant harvest every 3 weeks for a few years now. Added co2 1 year ago never notice ANY chance in taste, smell, or smoke??? Only change i saw was a 17-22% increase in yield and faster flower production. I know people that have been running a SOG set up such as mine for years now. Contacted them to verify your statement and they also never heard of such a thing or experience it with there crops since adding co2. I im extremely curious where you got thins bunk info Carbon Dioxide is a gas that the plant uses as you would oxygen. It has NOTHING to do with the taste glands that give off smell. This is related to the chemical reaction the plant goes through when fed with fertilizer. Maybe that's the reason every taste additive you can buy for your plant goes into the plant by root feeding it not a spray. Think about it for one sec come on now.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 25, 2010)

I have used a co2 generator for 5 years and I use 1 bbq tank every 8 days. I have 3 different age groups so I can't stop the co2 and I have never noticed any bad effects other than new growth from mature buds. I have read a number of times that you should stop in the last 2 weeks but be damned if I can remember why.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Here you go my friend please read this and highlight the part were it says co2 changes the taste of the plant. Not arguing here and sorry if it came off as i was. just trying to debunk your misunderstanding 

http://www.cannabis-science.com/aroma_flavor.html


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Yes which works like oxygen for the plant :/ i know what co2 is. Please show me some evidence from you "MASS" ammount of research im sure you must have something laying around from doing oh sooo much extensive research. Im pretty sure you wont have ANYTHING to prove this so i call BULLSHIT. SO Ego Fum Papa please stop spreading stupid shit and do your research first ok


Before we get into a pissing competition just stop yourself man. co2 does not work like oxygen for the plant, not at all. "How does extra oxygen mess with the taste that makes no sense to me?" - Please read up on your shit before posting, that's all I'm saying. I have heard the theory on co2 affecting potency late in flowering, which may or may not be true. I do run co2 and I would test this theory if I had another room to flower in, IE one room co2 all the way through and one that stops 2 weeks prior to harvest. I have some very close friends that do legal grows for dispensaries here in so cal and I know their advice is sound, they have experimented with this and the taste was their main complaint - potency apparently was not affected. I have read in various places as well this very same case, I'll try to find some of the articles for you. Extensive does not mean obsessive, sorry I don't have anything "laying around." BTW nothing personal


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Before we get into a pissing competition just stop yourself man. co2 does not work like oxygen for the plant, not at all. "How does extra oxygen mess with the taste that makes no sense to me?" - Please read up on your shit before posting, that's all I'm saying. I have heard the theory on co2 affecting potency late in flowering, which may or may not be true. I do run co2 and I would test this theory if I had another room to flower in, IE one room co2 all the way through and one that stops 2 weeks prior to harvest. I have some very close friends that do legal grows for dispensaries here in so cal and I know their advice is sound, they have experimented with this and the taste was their main complaint - potency apparently was not affected. I have read in various places as well this very same case, I'll try to find some of the articles for you. Extensive does not mean obsessive, sorry I don't have anything "laying around." BTW nothing personal


Yes you sure like to talk a lot :/ Its amazing how EVERYBODY has friends on this forum that sell to medical marijuana dispensary's. Well i personally sell to 3 in so cal. So please dont feed me your crap and Where this extensive research you promised i just posted mine your turn please. And also please quit telling me to stop my self and just disagreeing with what i say such as " co2 does not work like oxygen for the plant" Show some evidence for this. Your word doesn't meant ANYTHING to anybody on this board with sources to back it up. Please stop yourself man. And unless your friend ran a Chromatography test that runs a few hundred dollars i highly doubt they tested the affects on potency. SO as i said before please stop feeding people this bullshit.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Already gave you a link debunking your "misunderstanding" that co2 DOESN'T affect the taste of marijuana. Here's one debunking your "misunderstanding" on that plants don't use co2 such as a beings with a respiratory system would use oxygen. animal, H. Sapiens etc...

http://www.iloveco2.org/2009/01/co2-climate-facts.html

Very first sentences ;-D

Why do you think its suggested running higher temperatures ( 85 degrees ) while using co2?? Higher temperatures speed up the plants tranperation rate meaning its gotta use its stomata to breath faster and if there a extra ammopunt of c02 for it to breath it does better haven't lost ya yet here have i? Have you even heard of aerobic respiration?

Here ya go friend more info debunking your "misunderstanding"

A plant lacks the respiratory system that we usually associate with the process of breathing, lungs and a bloodstream, and therefore do not breathe in the same manner as animals or humans. However, they do "breathe" or respire in their own fashion by absorbing both oxygen from the air around them and expelling carbon dioxide.



*Significance*

 The previous statement appears to contradict one of the most commonly known facts about plants, specifically that plants absorb carbon dioxide and give off oxygen. That is because plants use both respiration (breathing) and photosynthesis (absorbing sunlight). Photosynthesis accomplishes the opposite of respiration in that the plants absorb carbon dioxide and give off oxygen instead of the other way around. The balance of gases produced by plants therefore reflects their environmental conditions: in darkness plants produce carbon dioxide, in dim light the production of carbon dioxide and oxygen is roughly equal and cancels each other out, in bright light more oxygen than carbon dioxide is produced.*Considerations*

 Plants, like any other living tissue, respire constantly in order to survive but carry out photosynthesis only when exposed to light. Therefore any study of respiration must take place in lightless conditions so as to avoid confusing the findings.*Function*

 Plants respire through pores and absorb oxygen through all parts of the plant. This process is called aerobic respiration and it releases energy from glucose using the following equation: glucose + oxygen = carbon dioxide + water (it also releases energy).*Types*

 Plants absorb oxygen through pores. The pores on leaves are called stomata and the pores of tree branches are called lenticels. There can be anything from 14 stomata per mm^2 to 1200 stomata per mm^2. Those are the extreme ends of the spectrum and most plants have an average of 300 stomata per mm^2.*Warning*

 As already stated, plants absorb oxygen through all parts of them and this includes their leaves, flowers and their roots. This is why you can drown a plant by watering it too much, thereby preventing the roots from absorbing oxygen. Plants that grow in wet soil, such as rice, will often have air pockets in their roots where they store oxygen absorbed by the parts of the plant above the soil.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude just look up photosynthesis, ok? co2 is not used the same way as oxygen for plants. This is not just for weed, but for ALL plants. As far as the potency goes, no expensive tests, they just used old fashioned smoking it as a gauge of potency. Here are a couple excerpts just from wikipedia on photosynthesis - 

"photosynthesis uses carbon dioxide and water, releasing oxygen as a waste product"

"Carbon dioxide is converted into sugars in a process called carbon fixation. Carbon fixation is a redox reaction, so photosynthesis needs to supply both a source of energy to drive this process, and the electrons needed to convert carbon dioxide into carbohydrate, which is a reduction reaction. In general outline, photosynthesis is the opposite of cellular respiration, where glucose and other compounds are oxidized to produce carbon dioxide, water, and release chemical energy. However, the two processes take place through a different sequence of chemical reactions and in different cellular compartments."


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't see anything debunking what I stated. I never said that plants don't use co2 such as beings with a respiratory system would use oxygen. Everything you are saying is way off tangent and irrelevant man, I think you're just pissed now. Go smoke a joint, relax.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> Dude just look up photosynthesis, ok? co2 is not used the same way as oxygen for plants. This is not just for weed, but for ALL plants. As far as the potency goes, no expensive tests, they just used old fashioned smoking it as a gauge of potency. Here are a couple excerpts just from wikipedia on photosynthesis -
> 
> "photosynthesis uses carbon dioxide and water, releasing oxygen as a waste product"
> 
> "Carbon dioxide is converted into sugars in a process called carbon fixation. Carbon fixation is a redox reaction, so photosynthesis needs to supply both a source of energy to drive this process, and the electrons needed to convert carbon dioxide into carbohydrate, which is a reduction reaction. In general outline, photosynthesis is the opposite of cellular respiration, where glucose and other compounds are oxidized to produce carbon dioxide, water, and release chemical energy. However, the two processes take place through a different sequence of chemical reactions and in different cellular compartments."


Umm this has NOTHING to do with this debate. And is NOT referring to your previous statement saying plants dont use co2 as humans use oxygen. Please correct your self and do some research  Im off to dinner have a great thanks giving. Hope you learned something new today take care friend. Also seriously Wikipedia? Im not sure if you've even been to college but try using that as your source LOL :/ good luck gonna go smoke that joint now. Got some fresh crued herb that was supplement with co2 up intill harvest. taste DELICIOUS


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 25, 2010)

ok ok gys chill the fuck out. I guess the first question I would have for sutragrow is..are you using co2? Because from the research that I have done, there can be negative effects of using high concentrations of Co2 during the final stage of flower. Plants "live in the now" and react to the immediate environment. They don't remember the previous amount of co2 in the room. Unless you have a small room with a bunch of plants that is extremely sealed and a very short dark period, your not going to stress your plants by cutting off co2 supplements. Yes, co2 gets depleted during the photosynthetic stages, but your forgetting the fact that during respiration (dark cycles primarily), plants give off co2. Low co2 concentrations will grind growth rates to a halt but I would think this would also slow resin production as the plant needs energy to produce resin. Yes, the transpiration avenues woulld be fully open to allow for the mobility of minerals and water but the energy to convert these resources into proteins (the glan contents) would be reduced by the reduced ability to photosynthesis.

So essentially, I don't think your correct. If you have other information to the contrary I would love to see it. 

I have done a fair amount of research about the subject as well but in terms of the effects on the maturation of flowers, there is not allot of information.

More than any other aspect of growing, there is ALLOT of misinformation and confusion on the subject of Co2. Do a search of this forum and you'll find all kinds of bullshit "facts".My favorites.. Use Co2 only in veg; co2 does nothing; and if you have a fan, you don't need co2. The last has to be the dumbest one of them all because if your using co2 you REALLY want a fan to ensure gas exchange on the leaf surface. 

There is a good article in an issue of maximum yield where they give preferred concentrations based on the age and stage of the plants. Really makes sense to me, I'll try to post it up for comments.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Umm this has NOTHING to do with this debate. And is NOT referring to your previous statement saying plants dont use co2 as humans use oxygen. Please correct your self and do some research  Im off to dinner have a great thanks giving. Hope you learned something new today take care friend. Also seriously Wikipedia? Im not sure if you've even been to college but try using that as your source LOL :/ good luck



haha I never even said that man. I said plants don't use oxygen like they use co2, which is what you said. Anyways I didn't learn a god damn thing from you and you are pretty insulting. I have nothing to prove to you man, obviously you feel as if you have something to prove to me. I do have a college degree but looking at your grammar and syntax I'm fairly certain you do not. Wikipedia or not, it is a good explanation of photosynthesis! You should read it! Ok, take care have a good thanksgiving. I've offered my 2 cents on this matter.


----------



## suTraGrow (Nov 25, 2010)

Ego Fum Papa said:


> haha I never even said that man. I said plants don't use oxygen like they use co2, which is what you said. Anyways I didn't learn a god damn thing from you and you are pretty insulting. I have nothing to prove to you man, obviously you feel as if you have something to prove to me. I do have a college degree but looking at your grammar and syntax I'm fairly certain you do not. Wikipedia or not, it is a good explanation of photosynthesis! You should read it! Ok, take care have a good thanksgiving. I've offered my 2 cents on this matter.


I do apologize if i insulted you wasn't my intention. Maybe i got a into this convo a little more then was necessary. That you didnt learned anything from the mass amount of information given well im sorry that's you fault. Didn't mean anything personal by anything that was said and i do hope you have a great thanks giving. My grammar and syntax hehe :/


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 25, 2010)

Pot plants require co2 when they're photosensithizing and o2 when the lights are out.


----------



## Ego Fum Papa (Nov 25, 2010)

bird mcbride said:


> Pot plants require co2 when they're photosensitizing and o2 when the lights are out.


Thanks man, other guy doesn't think so.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 25, 2010)

Jesus. You two aren't married are you? 

Just wondering if anyone else had any expeience, specifically tried it both ways.


----------



## bigmoe5067 (Nov 26, 2010)

to answer the thread as simply as possible and sorry if this has already been posted, theres so much idiocy going on in here that i didnt read most of the thread.

the reason you stop co2 during the last 2 weeks is because at 2 weeks until harvest, your buds are no longer producing new resin. the xisting resin is now starting to mature. continouing co2 supplimentation would just dilute the thc content of your buds. cut co2 when you start your flush, or maybe a week in if you do a long flush.

and dont start your co2 until have the "jump" is done when you switch to 12/12. keep it at 1500ppm when lights are on only on the week when you fed nutes, on the off week its ok to drop it down to conserve.

if you use co2, you have to keep the room humid, and at around 85-87 degrees for full absorbtion.....this also means using a dehumidifier and air conditioner to drop the temp and humidity during the lights off so that your big beefy buds can remove some moisture, and kill the threat of mold, and it also makes the environment unsuitable for mites. thats huge because a hot humid room with lights on will most def attract the mites


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 26, 2010)

thansk bigmoe. I am on vacation but I will post the co2 schedule I saw in maximum yield. It made allot of sense. Low during the first couple weeks, higher during the later parts of veg and highest during the middle of the bud cycle. They dropped it to like 500-600 during the last two weeks. Been trying to tweak my room to get the higher temps and higher humidity when the lights are on. If my temps are in the 80's then I want my humidity at least in the 70's as I know it is stressful for plants to have high temps and low humidity due to increased vapor pressure differentials. This large difference between the moisture content of the leaf and ambient air can cause the stomata to close up to limit moisture loss, thus limiting co2 intake.


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Nov 26, 2010)

Well if I thought any of this would give me 15% more yield I would change tomorrow, but I won't. I'll keep running my little house the same as I always have.

Couple of comments, you guys keep pissing on each other and we will get the answers, eventually. Thanks for the refresher course Cool.

If air is stagnate in a grow room plants will use up all available co2 around the plant in under 2 minutes. Fans and ventelation...

Most people who use co2 do not get the benefits because you need to have the other 5 [FONT=&quot]essential elements [/FONT]dead on for it to work at max. [FONT=&quot]Growers must control six "essential elements" - air, light, nutrients, water, humidity and temperature. Remove or alter the ratio of only one of these elements, growth will slow, and plants could eventually die.[/FONT]

Master the 5 [FONT=&quot]essential elements than use co2 and you will get 20 to 30%+ more.

Have at her boys yeeeeehaw 
[/FONT]


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 27, 2010)

someone posted this on my thread. it says to turn off your co2 during flowering bc there has been complaints of it effecting potency
http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/indoorv1.html


----------



## Learning all the time (Nov 27, 2010)

Upwards of 1500 ppm is ok! Existing setup is blasting with 2k HPS 84 deg and 2200ppm water with 2k ppm co2+. Ak48 in flood and drain. Would post pics but got an uptight partner. 19" colas bigger than a soda bottle round by far. All botanicare nutrients. Lights on movers. Water 69 deg. 15 deg dif night and day. No cropping techniques, no burning. The point is if your strain is hearty and your conditions are right, and you've got balls, you can push the envelope and come out with something truly amazing. I'll try and snap pics next time I'm over there...don't hold your breath, it's 400 miles away.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 29, 2010)

Learning all the time said:


> Upwards of 1500 ppm is ok! Existing setup is blasting with 2k HPS 84 deg and 2200ppm water with 2k ppm co2+. Ak48 in flood and drain. Would post pics but got an uptight partner. 19" colas bigger than a soda bottle round by far. All botanicare nutrients. Lights on movers. Water 69 deg. 15 deg dif night and day. No cropping techniques, no burning. The point is if your strain is hearty and your conditions are right, and you've got balls, you can push the envelope and come out with something truly amazing. I'll try and snap pics next time I'm over there...don't hold your breath, it's 400 miles away.


It's about time someone else besides myself decided to grow pot the correct way!!!


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 29, 2010)

legallyflying said:


> thansk bigmoe. I am on vacation but I will post the co2 schedule I saw in maximum yield. It made allot of sense. Low during the first couple weeks, higher during the later parts of veg and highest during the middle of the bud cycle. They dropped it to like 500-600 during the last two weeks. Been trying to tweak my room to get the higher temps and higher humidity when the lights are on. If my temps are in the 80's then I want my humidity at least in the 70's as I know it is stressful for plants to have high temps and low humidity due to increased vapor pressure differentials. This large difference between the moisture content of the leaf and ambient air can cause the stomata to close up to limit moisture loss, thus limiting co2 intake.


In otherwords do not create negative pressure in your op when using ventilation.


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 30, 2010)

bird mcbride said:


> In otherwords do not create negative pressure in your op when using ventilation.


Its not pressure actually. Its a vapor moisture concentration. Just like heat migrates to cold, wet migrates to dry. Same thing as holding the edge of a paper towel in the water and watching the whole thing get soaked. Anywho, I knew what you meant. But yeah, you shouldn't have a negative pressure in your room either. 

Hey learning, what is your humidity at?


----------



## Maineconnect (Oct 9, 2020)

suTraGrow said:


> Here you go my friend please read this and highlight the part were it says co2 changes the taste of the plant. Not arguing here and sorry if it came off as i was. just trying to debunk your misunderstanding
> 
> http://www.cannabis-science.com/aroma_flavor.html


I’ve never noticed this. Just had a run purple Afghan ran co2 all through out flower. Even had to flush rather quick still ccsme out tasing like pineapple gas. I am wondering myself though about ideal times to cut co2 in peak flower and this thread is borderline helpful


----------



## Cookie Rider (Oct 9, 2020)

Epic bump!
Ten years later.

lol


----------

